# Ravenna cougar/bobcat



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

This article was on the front page of the Muskegon chronicle yesterday. A trailcam picture of a cougar/ bobcat. The picture was in the paper but not in the online article. It looked like a cougar to me but DNR said bobcat.
http://www.mlive.com/news/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-15/1223115323121270.xml&coll=8


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

"In other words, Michigan's cougar controversy continues."


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

found the pic, looks like a very large bobcat

http://blog.mlive.com/chronicle/2008/10/cougar.jpg


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I am not sure about this cougar thing ,but that picture looks like a cougar to me.It is too muscular and the hide does not look like a Bobcat to me.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

NickAdams photo looks like a bobcat to me. Look at the tail first off. Then look at the head. You can see the ruffs. Then look at the legs there are the spots commonly seen on bobcats. These three features make me think either a bobcat or at the outside a bobcat/lynx cross. Though Males bobcats can get pretty large. A bobcat/lynx would have the potential to be even larger. This would also explain what appears to be a black tipped tail. Bobcats are usually white.

Thats how it looks to me anyway.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

I sent the photo off to a friend who works in forensics. He did some CSI enhancements on the photo to get a better idea of what is going on.

Here is the result:


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

jellybread thats what i thought it was also glad you friend could enhance it to clear things up is your friend busy ive got some photos of myself i want to show the ladies around town and i would like to have certain parts ENHANCED


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Bobcat definately. Notice the spots on front legs not to mention the bobbed tail and hair extension on ears. Big mother though!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

very nice bobcat !


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

http://blog.mlive.com/chronicle/2008/10/cougar.jpg

Bobcat,a good one.


----------

